# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Στροφή στον τζόγο

## Guest17012017

Σκέφτομαι έντονα τον τελευταίο καιρό να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι διαδυκτιακά με μπλακτζακ και Texas H'oldem (για τα οποία θα αγοράσω και βιβλία για τυχόν τεχνικές), κατέβασα και μια εφαρμογή ποκερ με εικονικά χρήματα για να αποχτήσω εμπειρία στο παιχνίδι...

Πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κανείς; 
Περιττό να πω ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για την "φιλοσοφία" του παιχνιδιού αλλά για εύκολο κέρδος....

----------


## nightcrawler

Αν ενδιαφερεσε περισσοτερο για ευκολη χασουρα, προχωρα μη το σκεφτεσε καθολου.
Αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο μονος μαγκας που θα τους τα μασησεις διαβαζοντας 10 μερες στο διαδικτυο και 2-3 βιβλια τοτε φιλε μου πλανασε πλανην υκτρα.
Αν εχεις και θεμα με τον τζογο ειναι σαν να μας λες οτι λουστικες με βενζινη και αναρωτιεσε αν μπορεις να καπνισεις ενα τσιγαρακι πριν πας για ντουζ.

----------


## Macgyver

Να σου πω τι εκανα το 2010 .........μουχε κολλησει να παρω μια μηχανη αξιας 18.000 ευρω , με χρηματα του καζινο , με το οποιο δεν ειχα καμμια σχεση .....καποιοι θα βρουν questionnable την μεθοδο μου , αλλα συνεβη .........πηγαινα κι επαιζα ενα συγεκριμενο ποσο , γυρω στα 1500-2000 ευρω , μαυρο/κοκκινο , εχει ενα 0 η ρουλεττα Παρνηθος ...............περιμενα υπομονετικα , κοιτωντας ολα τα τραπεζια , σε ποιο εχει ερθει ανω των 4 φορων το ιδιο χρωμα , κι επαιζα το αντιθετο .............κερδιζα/εχανα , μια γυρισια επαιζα , κοι εφευγα , ποτε δεν παραβιασα αυτον τον κανονα , ειμαι παρα πολυ πειθαρχημενος ................συνολικα πηγα 33 φορες , τις 22 κερδισα , τις 11 εχασα ......μολις εφτασα τα 18.000 , 17.400 για την ακριβεια , δεν ξαναπατησα το ποδι μου στο καζινο , παροτι μου λεγαν θα γλυκαθεις κλπ. , δεν γλυκαθηκα , πηγα για καποιο σκοπο , το ειδα σαν προκληση .......την μηχανη την εχω ακομη , μια 1000αρα bmw rr ........αληθινη ιστορια , ας την κρινει ο καθενας κατα το δοκουν .......δεν μενδιαφερει η αποψη του καθενος ......
θα μου πειτε , που ξερει η μπιλια , τι χρωμα εχει ερθει πριν, λογικη απορια , αμα ομως ριξεις ενα νομισμα , κορωνα /γραμματα , 100 φορες , τις 40 τουλαχιστον θαρθει απ την μια , και τις 60 μαξιμουμ , θαρθει απ την αλλη , κι οσο μεγαλωνει ο αριθμος κορωνω/γραμματα , τοσο πλησιαζει το αποτελεσμα στο τελειο 50-50 , αρα πως ξερει το νομισμα τι εχει ερθει πριν , και συμπεριφερεται με τον συγκεκριμενο τροπο ? δοκιμαστε το, ριξτε το 100 φορες , να δειτε το αποτελεσμα .......ο λογος που επαιζα μια φορα κι εφευγα , ειναι να μην πεσεις στη παγιδα του καζινο , να παρεμεινεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο , εκει εισαι σιγουρα χαμενος .........

----------


## σακης

Eνας ρουμανος πελατης μου, κερδισε 10.000 στο ποκερ, μεσω ιντερνετ, και εβγαλε τις διακοπες του τζαμπα.... τωρα μακροχρονια, να σου πω την αληθεια ειναι καψιμο και σιγουρη χασουρα, στο λεω ως παθων.

----------


## Macgyver

Παντα μακροχρονια ο τζογος ειναι βεβαιη χασουρα, εκει βασιζεται η λειτουργια των καζινος ............

----------


## Remedy

αν το "ευκολο" χρημα ηταν ευκολο, ολοι πλουσιοι θα ηταν..
ξερεις κανεναν να ειναι φτωχος απο πεισμα;

----------


## mnimonio is back

> αν το "ευκολο" χρημα ηταν ευκολο, ολοι πλουσιοι θα ηταν..
> ξερεις κανεναν να ειναι φτωχος απο πεισμα;


Εγω φιλεναδα.. και εκατομμυρια να ειχα παλι στην ψαθα θα ημουν , δεν αφηνω κολυμπηθροξυλο!

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω φιλεναδα.. και εκατομμυρια να ειχα παλι στην ψαθα θα ημουν , δεν αφηνω κολυμπηθροξυλο!


Eισαι σπαταλη δλδ ? σαν την αδελφη μου ...........οσα και να της δωσεις, θα τα ξοδεψει ......λες και την ' ζεματανε ΄τα χρηματα ......ποτε της δεν ειχε ενα φραγκο στην τραπεζα ........

----------


## Guest17012017

> αν το "ευκολο" χρημα ηταν ευκολο, ολοι πλουσιοι θα ηταν..
> ξερεις κανεναν να ειναι φτωχος απο πεισμα;


 Όχι αλλά ξέρω μυριάδες που είναι φτωχοί απο αδράνεια και λιποψυχία....

----------


## Guest17012017

> Αν ενδιαφερεσε περισσοτερο για ευκολη χασουρα, προχωρα μη το σκεφτεσε καθολου.
> Αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο μονος μαγκας που θα τους τα μασησεις διαβαζοντας 10 μερες στο διαδικτυο και 2-3 βιβλια τοτε φιλε μου πλανασε πλανην υκτρα.
> Αν εχεις και θεμα με τον τζογο ειναι σαν να μας λες οτι λουστικες με βενζινη και αναρωτιεσε αν μπορεις να καπνισεις ενα τσιγαρακι πριν πας για ντουζ.


 Δεν ξέρω αν έχω, να σου πω το εξής...
Μια μέρα είχα δώσει 100 ευρώ σε Ξυστό και τελικά δεν πήρα πίσω ούτε ένα ******** ευρώ
Νομίζω ότι αν εξασκηθείς σε εφαρμογές στο λογισμικό σου με το "μέτρημα των φύλλων" έχεις ελπίδα να νικήσεις...

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι αλλά ξέρω μυριάδες που είναι φτωχοί απο αδράνεια και λιποψυχία....


σωστο μεν, αλλα ο τζογος δεν θελει ουτε δραστηριοποιηση, ουτε θαρρος.
εθιστικες προσωπικοτητες θελει, για να πλουτιζουν τα καζινα (και λοιπες επιχειρησεις) 
κανεις δεν εκανε λεφτα απο τον τζογο, η για να πω ΟΛΗ την αληθεια, ειναι ΤΟΣΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ, ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΝΤΡΟΛ στον εαυτο τους, που δεν αξιζει καν να τους αναφερουμε σαν ποσοστο....

----------


## Macgyver

> κανεις δεν εκανε λεφτα απο τον τζογο, η για να πω ΟΛΗ την αληθεια, ειναι ΤΟΣΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ, ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΝΤΡΟΛ στον εαυτο τους, που δεν αξιζει καν να τους αναφερουμε σαν ποσοστο....


Σωστη παρατηρηση , οποιος εχει τετοιες ικανοτητες , εξ ορισμου , δεν θα γινει θαμωνας καζινο , θα κανει κατι πιο δημιουργικο , εγω τοκανα σαν προκληση , δεν θασχολιομουν ξανα ......ουτε μαρεσει το περιβαλλον , εχει κατι πολυ νοσηρο στην ατμοσφαιρα .......

----------

